# Ms Berlin



## julian anstis

MS BERLIN built 1980 at Kiel 9570tns for Peter Deilmann Cruises, Germany.went under the name of PRINCESS MAHSURI between 82/85 when she went on charter to Blue Funnel Line in the far east. In 86 she was lengthend by 20mtrs. seen here at Sharm el Sheikh in 2000.
photo courtesy of P.W.Hobday.


----------



## fred henderson

*Berlin*

Hi Julian
Nice photo.
The Berlin actually belonged to KG Berlin Kreuzfahrts and was only chartered by Dielmann. I believe that Dielmann wanted the owners to greatly upgrade the ship but were turned down, so the charter was terminated at the end of last year. She has now been bought by Saga who are seeking tenders for a major refit and refurbishment to Saga standards. 
The intention is to bring her into service early next year as Saga Opal
Fred Henderson


----------



## Ship'sEnthusiast

*BERLIN currently sailing as "ORANGE MELODY" for MKRUIZ of Russia*

Dear friends

Just to let you know that the "BERLIN" is currently on charter to russian cruise operator MKRUIZ/METROPOLITAN TOUR as " ORANGE MELODY"...

http://www.mkruiz.ru/ship/orangemelody/index.htm

A weird & funny name for a cruise ship.

Regards
D.A.


----------



## Bob S

See new thread for *ORANGE MELODY*.


----------



## Georg1939

Schaut Euch mal meine MS-Berlin an 1:100
http://modellbau-steinhauser.npage.de
Gruß


----------

